# Darn that hamburger!



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Well...things have been going ok for me so I decided I needed (wanted!) a big, Cheeseburger in Paradise type of hamburger. I ordered it without cheese but with avacado and mushrooms. As soon as a bite hit my mouth I knew I was in trouble (I still ate the whole thing). So now for two days I have had the D from Hell. Do we all have triggers like this? I am beginning to wonder if my IBSD is not something more like Crohns. Stress no longer is the trigger, it is usually what I eat or it flairs for no reason at all. Any suggestions would sure help.







Leslie


----------



## goldy (Nov 22, 2000)

Leslie, I have had to swear off beef in any form. I generally eat chicken or fish and then only in small amounts. I have learned from the last 20+ year battle to not provoke attacks by overeating or by eating heavy meats.I have tried most prescription remedies and have learned to just accept that I cannot have a meal from Paradise anymore. I can't even begin to imagine eating some of the foods that I truly loved before IBS. I guess I finally got to a point that I had rather have one halfway decent day than days like I have had and still have at times. Well, now I retire to dream of a cheeseburger and (shhh) fries.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I wonder if the avocado was the trigger? There wasn't any kind of sauce on it or anything?I have the same problem- I knowingly ate too much food at dinner but finished off the plate anyway. I don't know why I did that. As a result I had a little D and major heartburn all day (from mac and cheese of all things!).


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Mmmmm no, I can definitely handle avacado. And yeah, no sauce or heavy mayo. I can eat 'the other white meat.. pork', or chicken breast, fresh fish but NOT red meat in the form of a hamburger. And yeah, the mac and cheese probably had too much FAT for your system to digest. Fat is usually a trigger for me too. I will have to admit tho that the friggin burger was so good. I always order my burgers well done with very little mayo and no cheese but DARNTHATREDMEAT because I swear that is what set me off. After 2 Immodiums and 3000mg of Calcium, I am not sure how I will fare tomrrow.. I am hoping better.Leslieps.. was the burger 'worth it'???? ALMOST... but NO... although it is one of my favorite foods , I often eat meatless and tofu burgers with soy cheese and all the fixings (avacado, lettuce, tomato) with much satisfaction.).Leslie


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Leslie,If you ever get really sick of this stuff, drop me a line. I don't dislike tofu and soy products, but I much prefer being able to eat the real things again.Mark


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Refresh my memory Mark.. What do you do/take that helps? I am not opposed to trying stuff but I think I tend to not stay on things long enough to see real results. I always want it to work NOW and I think a lot of us are the same. Not good but we are all so sick of this IBS D!Leslie


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It's the Provex. I actually posted my summary of what I have experienced in the Product site with your name on it.I follow with great interest the Dr. D thread. Calid made a point that the whole approach he takes does take time and then, kind of like quantum physics, you just move to a better place with your health. What I have found is that if you try it for a month or two (a bottle lasts me two months) you will either see an improvement in some aspect or not. If not, obviously abandon it. If so, it just becomes a part of your breakfast. My friend Lynne likens the pain she used to feel to childbirth. (That's every day for 13 years!) She doesn't have it any more. She began to see a change in the first couple of weeks.I also saw a little change within the first couple of weeks. Just enough control to be able to get to the toilet successfully in the morning. That was the first reversal I had experienced in 10 years of this. The rest just came over time.The best thing about it is all of the foods which I had given up, to no avail I might add, I was able to reintroduce into my diet. I drink milk. I have gravy. I put butter on everything. I no longer get anything more than normal digestive and bowel problems and they always resolve themselves within the day. I never regularly take meds for anything.It has been so worth the time and money that I have put into it. Even my wife now takes it, having seen what it has done for me.Mark


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

Leslie204, I can't believe that you had to ask "overitnow" for the name of the stuff that he constantly is pushing. He rarely ever posts anything without the word " Provex " in it. Ask him how many members he has now.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

simon2004: So are you saying that he has many 'followers', are you asking if I'm just an idiot for not noticing or are you asking me to ask him how many members he has because he has a bogus product??? Sorry... I have been posting on this board for 2 years and generally ignore anything that remotely resembles multi level marketing. I am in outside sales and can't stand MLM. A select few stick out on this board and I bet you can't recall anything unique or different about me. I sense an MLM situation going on here and so I don't think I am as naive as you think. Plus, I think Mark needs to define exactly what's in the stuff that he's pushing.Leslie


----------

